# Peeps from Charleston



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

simplest thing to tell you-rent a place on sullivans island or folly beach and your home base is by the beach. one's norh of downtown, one's south. about the same 15 min drive (without traffic) into downtown for food/shopping/sights. then look online for the charleston county public landings close to your home base. there's plenty. find the landings on google earth. Look for high tide flats you can access from the landing. then look at your tide schedule and hit the flats 2 hrs before and 2 after the high tides. 

perusing google earth will be your best use of time ahead of your arrival. when you first get there, best use will be shopping/chatting at low country fly shop in Mt. Pleasant (around sullivans) or charleston angler and Haddrell's in west ashley (around folly). rest of the time, pole/drift/wade around in the grass and look for tails. final tip--stick to flats w/ shorter grass. taller stuff is thicker (harder to see tails, harder to root out fiddler crabs), wetter (water gets deeper during high tide, less tails poking out), and softer (not as many fiddler crabs). on google earth, drier areas w/ shorter grass are lighter colored, around smaller water, adjacent to roads/buildings...common sense should tell you. sure others will have more to add....


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll echo some of what bj said. You'll want to do some touristy stuff down town as well as eat so I would suggest looking for vacation rentals/airbnb in Mount Pleasant or James Island. there are plenty of boat ramps and if you can find a place on the water with a dock that'll even be better.

As far as fishing goes that is a great time of year for the flood tides, but lows are still pretty good too. You wont have the fish stacked up in dozens like the winter but they'll fight like hell. 2 hours Before, 2 hours after is right for the flood tides, you'll do a lot of poling but it's worth it when you see those tails sticking out of the water.

Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks guys. That is what I needed right there. Gives me a great place to start looking for rentals and ramps. I am sure as I get closer, I'll have some more questions. One of the hardest things to do is making sure you get a good rental in an area that you don't know.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Padre said:


> Hey I need some help. My wife and I are doing vacation and bringing our skiff. Now we normally do the keys or Stuart or someplace in FL. She wants something different where it is not all just fishing. I suggested the Charleston area. She liked that idea. We have been there before but not to fish. So I am looking for some ideas on where to stay like Mt. Pleasant, etc where we could possibly rent a house on the water or near a launch ramp and still be able to do some Charleston stuff. Plus, any suggestions on skinny water fishing as I have never fished there. We are looking at the last week of May to 1st week of June. Thanks.


My good friend and fishing guide, Ben Floyd rents a place on the water just off IOP.
http://goatislandresort.com/

I don't want to post any spots publicly, but if you shoot me a PM I can help you out.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Bluwave said:


> My good friend and fishing guide, Ben Floyd rents a place on the water just off IOP.
> http://goatislandresort.com/
> 
> I don' want to post any spots publicly, but if you shoot me a PM I can help you out.


Are you sure you don't want to post any spots?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Are you sure you don't want to post any spots?


Hey now, my PM works too!


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Are you sure you don't want to post any spots?


I was about to post a hotspot map, but found this.. lol. This is going to be my new "go to" when people ask where to catch fish.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Dang dude how'd you get my spot map???


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I just found a 2 bedroom house on Goat Island. That looks to me like the way to go. What do y'all think?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

do it


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

Geographically a great choice. Be aware you gotta motor in and out and that keeping a vehicle w or w out a trailer at iop marina will cost like 5-15 bucks a day. Forget about gadsdenville landing.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

bjtripp83 said:


> Geographically a great choice. Be aware you gotta motor in and out and that keeping a vehicle w or w out a trailer at iop marina will cost like 5-15 bucks a day. Forget about gadsdenville landing.


This house says it comes with a parking space included at the marina. but I don't know if that includes a trailer.


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

Send me a PM and depending on my schedule I'll show you a few spots. We will be in full tailing season by then and that's our preferred method to catch them. Check the tides.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

FlyGheenoe said:


> Send me a PM and depending on my schedule I'll show you a few spots. We will be in full tailing season by then and that's our preferred method to catch them. Check the tides.


I will. Thanks. I love tails.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Ok, I got a house booked on Goat Island June 14th-21st. I tried to time it with some of the higher tides for the month which were starting around the 19th. The highest ones seemed do be happening the rest of that week but I have to be back in FL on the 22nd. So anyway, the house comes with a parking spot for the car next to IOP marina. I was going to launch at IOP marina. I still have to find a place for the trailer as the marina charges a daily fee. I have a friend in Mt. Pleasant so I am going to see if he will let me leave the trailer at his house for the week. Is there anything I haven't thought of?


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah man - make sure you take the wife to "Southern Belles" - great little outfitters for all the local essentials. You'll probably spend way too much money on gear and other equipment, but even if you're "just browsing" it's still a nifty little spot.


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

Padre said:


> Ok, I got a house booked on Goat Island June 14th-21st. I tried to time it with some of the higher tides for the month which were starting around the 19th. The highest ones seemed do be happening the rest of that week but I have to be back in FL on the 22nd. So anyway, the house comes with a parking spot for the car next to IOP marina. I was going to launch at IOP marina. I still have to find a place for the trailer as the marina charges a daily fee. I have a friend in Mt. Pleasant so I am going to see if he will let me leave the trailer at his house for the week. Is there anything I haven't thought of?


June 19 and 20 are probably your best tailing tides. I will be in Islamorada so I won't be here.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Arrived here Wednesday. Went out yesterday about 3 hours before high tide until about 1.5 hours after high tide when a thunderstorm ran us off. I was really trying to explore and get a lay of the area. Made a few casts. Didn't't see anything. Was around Gray's Creek, Gray Bay and Hamlin sound. Hoping we will do better today.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll be running around tonight, tomorrow and sunday. What boat are you running, i'll keep an eye out


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I'll be running around tonight, tomorrow and sunday. What boat are you running, i'll keep an eye out


I have got a sea foam green Ankona Native SUV 17. Staying in the last house on the north end of Goat Island.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

What a great site this is!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey, when I was polling today, the foot of my GLommis push pole came off in the mud. So is there anywhere around here to buy (1) a new foot and have it put on my old pole or (2) that sells push poles? Thanks for any ideas. This just put a damper on my vacation for fishing.


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

Padre said:


> Hey, when I was polling today, the foot of my GLommis push pole came off in the mud. So is there anywhere around here to buy (1) a new foot and have it put on my old pole or (2) that sells push poles? Thanks for any ideas. This just put a damper on my vacation for fishing.


Call the guys at The Charleston Angler in Mt. Pleasant or Haddrell's. they both sell Stiffys but I'm not sure if they can fix your push poll.


----------



## cypressswamp (Jun 13, 2017)

tgjohnso said:


> Yeah man - make sure you take the wife to "Southern Belles" - great little outfitters for all the local essentials. You'll probably spend way too much money on gear and other equipment, but even if you're "just browsing" it's still a nifty little spot.


Great outfitter.


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

Just came across this thread and thought I would ask a few questions as well. I will probably be going down to this area in Aug/Sept to fish the flood tides. I should be there for 4-5 days and am looking for a place to stay that is reasonably priced with maybe some protection for the boat. It would be nice to have some secure boat storage and possibly somewhere to rinse/flush the boat in the evenings. Any other info would be greatly appreciated as well.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I found this 3 bedroom house on Goat Island for $1625 a week and it has a lift. But you will have to pay to park you car and trailer. https://www.vrbo.com/3895138ha


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

That's a little more than what I was thinking about spending, I was thinking more along the lines of a B&B or something gated with secure parking for the car/boat but thanks for the info


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

What boat do you have? I might can find a place for you to park it if you leave it on the trailer. Tides will be good mid-August and the beginning of September.


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

HB guide. The tide info I am looking at is saying that Aug 17-21 and Sept 13-19 will be the times to be down that way but I could be looking at it wrong, I have been looking for tides around +6. I'm looking at a tide app and saltwatertides.com for IOP and Snake Island. I have looked at the houses listed above and the one on Goat Island listed on VRBO is booked for Aug but not yet in Sept. I am looking at other houses on VRBO in IOP, Goat Island, Sullivans and Folly. If I can find a house close by with a driveway big/long enough to get my boat backed in a night that's all I need. That place on goat island looks pretty sick and from google earth it looks like there's good spots in that general area and it would be a great home base. But I will more than likely be by myself so I can get something smaller and cheaper if I look around some. I just don't want to have to stay at a motel and leave my boat exposed at night. I'm not really all that crazy about leaving my car/trailer at the IOP marina if I rent one of the Goat Island houses either.


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

Padre was just here and stayed on Goat so he can share his experience. I live here and fish out of IOP and will help any way I can.


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

I talked to him a little. I appreciate all of the help guys. I just need to narrow it down to the area I want to fish and find a house with access close by.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

The house next to me was a one bedroom. It is not listed on VRBO. I think I can get the contact for you though if you want it. But the dock does not have lift though.


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

I have reserved a room through airB&B on fort Johnson rd for the third week in Aug. Looks like there are two ramps close by, the Sol Legare and the Folly beach if anyone has any insight on those ramps let me know. I will be there from the 16th through the 18th, if anyone would like to get on the boat one evening I will be by myself and would welcome the company. Also would appreciate any info on where I could fuel up around that area, ethanol free.


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

Lots of great areas over there. I don't fish that side of town so I will have to defer to others.


----------



## A_Wall (Apr 6, 2011)

There are tons of good flood tide spots in that area. The gas station on the corner of Sol Legare Rd. has non-ethanol fuel as well as the Blue Wave on Folly Rd. There is also a $1 car wash at the intersection Folly and Camp to spray off your boat.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I put in at sol legare almost every time i fish. do some google scouting but you can't go wrong. give me a shout if you'd like when you get down here.


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the help guys, sounds like I picked the right area. I've been studying google earth and have found quite a few good looking spots. That's a beautiful area, lots of potential.


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

One last thing, I'm trying to get some stuff tied up for the trip. Do I need to get some patterns tied up in some of the off colors like black/purple or blue/yellow? Most of the things I use up here are in more natural colors so I don't have much in the way of some of those other colors tied up. I have plenty of spoon flies twisted up in different colors but not much else. Also any help on specific patterns would appreciated.


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

People around here are serious about their black and purple flies.


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

That's what I'm gathering from a little research. Just wanted to confirm.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I like black and purple in late fall through early spring but i'm a new penny guy this time of year.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

^^Agreed. Black and Purple is definitely my go-to, but I like lots of copper/gold flash in my flies in the summer. Throwing crab patterns at tailers, I throw a gold bodied crab almost exclusively. Look up the Copperhead Crab to get an idea of what I mean. Make the tail/claws however you want, I think the legs are optional but a nice touch. I've had a variation of this fly get hung up on grass (completely out of the water), and had a redfish stick his head out of the water to try and slurp it off of the grass.

Also, I've had some luck with another fly that I just call a "copper clouser" -- it's probably actually closer to a gotcha fly, but it's tied with nothing but krystal flash and flashabou, with some sort of flashy wrap.


----------



## seanW918 (Jun 17, 2014)

I have some copperheads tied up that never really did much for me up here so I will bring those. Most of the stuff I have in my box for up here sounds like the flies you guys are describing.


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

I fish a lot of copper/brown/green patterns. I really don't think the color matters as much as the presentation. Almost anything I get in front of them they eat.


----------

